# Marina 2L Betta Kit



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, first time Betta owner and poster.

I bought a Betta from our local pet store, Polly's, as well as a 2L Marina Betta Kit.

Polly's is a pretty respectable joint in town, and I've even heard the owner tell a woman that she is in the business to make money, but she would never let a pet leave the store with a substandard living space or the wrong equipment. She did not let the customer leave the store with the Fancy Mouse she was going to buy, and put in a very small Kritter Kit, like the kind you would store crickets in.

So, I trusted Paula when she told me that my Marina 2L kit would be ok for starting my first betta habitat. 

My question is, Ive read a few posts that say this habitat is not great, but I've already got it, and my fishy seems to be ok. I plan on getting a bigger one as soon as I can, sooo, what is so bad about the Marina Kit, or not so good about it?

What would my next evolution in betta care be, and any recommended brands?

Thanks a lot guys, I love this board.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

a 2-liter critter keeper is approximately a half-gallon container. This is an adequate amount of space for a betta. However, there are many reasons why it would not be ideal. Temperature and maintenance requirements are the two biggest concerns here. If you can meet those needs (76-84 degree temps + every other day water changes), then that container is adequate. A larger one, of course, will be more forgiving/easier. But that shopkeeper isn't guilty of providing substandard space or equipment.


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh no! I don't blame Paula one bit. She rocks!

So lets say I get this Marina LED Set, the sight says it fits all tanks. Do you think it would supply a source of heat, as well as lighting?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753104

Also, how important is lighting to my Betta (Bizzy)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Unless the light was made to give off heat then it wont do anything except give the fish light.

Honestly, you'd be better off upgrading to at 2.5+ gallon tank. One of my boys in in a 2.5g minibow and then another one is in his new 5g tank. I still have 3 I need to put in a larger tank with a heater. They are more active in a bigger space to swim and with a warmer temperature.


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

I do plan to upgrade, hopefully soon.

Now, if I were to add a small snail, would that be too much for this 2L tank. I was thinking maybe the snail would keep it a little clean so that maybe I wouldn't need to clean every other day, maybe like every three days?

Does this sound logical, or will it not work?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

No, a snail would be too much for a 2L tank. Also, in a container that tiny, you're going to have to do very frequent water changes. And like someone said, it may be adequate, but it isn't very ideal. Also, it's too tiny to put any sort of heater into it. I would just go ahead and get at least a 2.5 gallon container.

Tofu is in a 5 gallon tank, and I bought his set-up at Walmart for $30. It came with the tank, hood, light, filter and filter cartridge. The only thing left to buy was the heater. And he loves his tank, and is very active compared to when he was in a much smaller container.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Adding a snail would be counter productive. They 'clean' the tank, but not in the sense you mean. They clean the algae, not the ammonia, the latter being the reason you must be changing your water every other day as any amount of this could be damaging to your betta. Ironically enough, snails are known to produce a lot of poop which will only further contribute to your ammonia problem. 

I don't think tankmates can be recommended for a 2L. It's just too small for anything else. It's perfectly fine for your betta, though, should certain criteria be met. Mister Sparkle covered that.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The snail isn't going to eat ammonia and nitrite, which is what you are really worried about. In fact, it's only going to help produce MORE of it! :lol: The water changes are your best way to go. If you get a small sponge filter ($5-$10) and install/maintain it properly, you could probably make it 3 days without allowing your ammonia levels to rise to dangerous levels. But I wouldn't try to go any longer than that in a 1/2-gallon.


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Just as said above, a 2L Marina betta kit will keep your betta alive and possibly happy. However, once you see your betta all over his/her 2.5+ gallon heated tank, you'll never regret upgrading  

Btw, we love pictures ;D *hint hint*


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Bizzy seems pretty happy. He made a bubble nest.


----------

